# VANDERBILT AGAIN WISH ME LUCK



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

After nearly 6 months and a lot of therapy, the Doctors at Vanderbilt had decided to look at my insides again and see if they can fix what they messed up in the original heart valve replacement. During the surgery, they accidently did something to my Superior Vena Cava vein--caused a blood clot and major complications. I was on a ventilator for a week and then a trach and I luckily don't remember any of it. But they didn't kill me which is a good thing and the Forum Members had a group prayer for me and that must have worked because I am still alive and kicking. But the part of the vein that is causing the trouble is right as it goes into my heart and I was told just two weeks ago that it couldn't be fixed. Long story short, I am not able to do anything but putter around the house and nap with my darling Rosie. Believe me that is getting old, especially for someone that has had a very active life and runs a major Engineering and Surveying firm. Luckily it is running itself without me. Anyhow, four (4 ) Vanderbilt doctors are looking into my case and trying to see what they can do. I am going in next Thursday night for another catherzation of the vein so they can see what they can do (without open heart surgery again). Hopefully they will be able to put a stent in to open the collapsed vein. If the stent is possible they will do it then and an overnight stay in the hospital and I will be cured. If not, I will come home Friday and they will look at other options.

The doctor that called me yesterday to tell me the plan asked what I thought. I told him that I didn't want them to kill me this time. He said that was not their main objective. LOL
Yes I am scared to death. I was not scared when I went in for the valve surgery; but now I am scared for real. My GP doctor said that if they ruptured that vein I putting in the stent that I wouldn't live through the surgery. I just love a Doctor that tells it like it is.

Anyway, DH and I and two grandchildren are leaving tomorrow and wandering down to Georgia to a town where there was a gold rush in the 1800's and then maybe on to the ocean and back up through the Carolinas and back home. I will leave Rosie with my DIL and pick up a granddaughter there in Nashville. Just a little time to ride and see the country side and have some time with the GChildren. Then back to Nashville for the procedure and hopefully back at home next Saturday with a Superior Vena Cava vein stented and blood flowing through. 

Wish me luck. Lucile Dodd


----------



## andra (Aug 23, 2010)

I will pray for you as you enter this next phase of your journey.

Warmly,

andra


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

You know we're praying as always. This will hopefully be a shorter and full recovery, and you can get back to the forum buddies.


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

Good Luck Lucile. I'm hoping the best for you and a much easier time than the last.

Enjoy the time with your family. I will be thinking of you and praying for you on Thursday.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Lucile, the Forum would never be the same without you, so OF COURSE we will pray for your speedy and complete recovery!

...and consider what all our prayers pulled you through the last time, can you have anything less than full faith in our praying ability? <hugs>


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Lucile, I will be thinking and praying for you. Hopefully they will get it right this time. Hope you have a fun trip, I am sure there will be many more in the future. Hope you only get the nice nurses. Hugs thinking of you and your family.


----------



## SnickersDad (Apr 9, 2010)

Lucille -- You've been added to the prayer list - that of course goes without saying. This last 12 - 18 months has been nothing but a bunch of ups and downs for my family too as we've all lived through to many medical procedures that weren't as successfull as hoped for. Everyone has survived, and we'll be pulling for you too!


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

Lucille, wishing you the best of luck.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Lucile, sending prayers for you and to guide the doctors' hands. We'll be here for you, but this time we want you back bright eyed and bushy tailed . . . and soon.


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

Lucile,

Wishing you a successful outcome from this procedure and sending prayers to guide the doctors and prayers to give you strength.

Have fun on your trip before the procedure!


----------



## dodrop82 (May 21, 2010)

Okey Dokey, Darlin'! You're back in the prayers! Have a wonderful road trip, then get yourself fixed up right as rain and bring us all the good news! After the last fiasco, I understand your fear! But you got us, so do not fear! We're there for ya!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Your positive attitude along with prayers will get you through this with flying colors hon! Have a nice time with your family!


----------



## ShirleyH (Sep 13, 2009)

Lucille,

Many prayers are with you and with gratitude for what the medical profession is capable of doing. We're with you!

Keeper's Mom


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Lucile, the forum members will again be pulling for you and praying that the doctors' plan is doable and that the procedure will go well and get you on the road to again leading the full life you desire and deserve. My thoughts will be with you next Thurs. In the meantime, enjoy the trip with your family - from the bits and pieces you have shared, it sounds like you have a great family.

Thinking of you and wishing you the very best,
Linda


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I will be thinking of you and sending prayers for a very successful surgery!

On a side note----we all want you better so you can skinny dip in that fancy pool! :wink:ound::thumb:


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

I am sending up prayers that your surgery is a success and you're back on your feet in record time. :thumb:


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

Have a great trip and may all go well with your upcoming surgery.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

I think we should have an official "Prayer for Lucile" day next Thursday! I'm starting now that you have a great trip with GC and not worry! God is in control!

BTW, are you going to Dahlonega? We lived there for a short time!


----------



## waybrook (Sep 13, 2009)

Prayers are headed your way...

My DH had aortic valve replacement in March at Emory in Atlanta. We were blessed that all went well and he is halfway through his cardiac rehab. We'll pray that the doctors are able to repair the vein with no invasive procedures and you're on the mend in no time....


----------



## Milo's Mom (Aug 31, 2008)

Lucille,

Sending prayers, healing vibs, and doggie kisses your way!

Joyce


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Kathie said:


> I think we should have an official "Prayer for Lucile" day next Thursday! I'm starting now that you have a great trip with GC and not worry! God is in control!
> 
> BTW, are you going to Dahlonega? We lived there for a short time!


Right on Kathie.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Luciledodd said:


> After nearly 6 months and a lot of therapy, the Doctors at Vanderbilt had decided to look at my insides again and see if they can fix what they messed up in the original heart valve replacement. During the surgery, they accidently did something to my Superior Vena Cava vein--caused a blood clot and major complications. I was on a ventilator for a week and then a trach and I luckily don't remember any of it. But they didn't kill me which is a good thing and the Forum Members had a group prayer for me and that must have worked because I am still alive and kicking. But the part of the vein that is causing the trouble is right as it goes into my heart and I was told just two weeks ago that it couldn't be fixed. Long story short, I am not able to do anything but putter around the house and nap with my darling Rosie. Believe me that is getting old, especially for someone that has had a very active life and runs a major Engineering and Surveying firm. Luckily it is running itself without me. Anyhow, four (4 ) Vanderbilt doctors are looking into my case and trying to see what they can do. I am going in next Thursday night for another catherzation of the vein so they can see what they can do (without open heart surgery again). Hopefully they will be able to put a stent in to open the collapsed vein. If the stent is possible they will do it then and an overnight stay in the hospital and I will be cured. If not, I will come home Friday and they will look at other options.
> 
> The doctor that called me yesterday to tell me the plan asked what I thought. I told him that I didn't want them to kill me this time. He said that was not their main objective. LOL
> Yes I am scared to death. I was not scared when I went in for the valve surgery; but now I am scared for real. My GP doctor said that if they ruptured that vein I putting in the stent that I wouldn't live through the surgery. I just love a Doctor that tells it like it is.
> ...


First of all I am putting you on our prayer list at Church....hope you don't mind Episcopalians praying for you!!! Second I bet your Dh and grandchildren are going to Dahlonega, GA...just about 30 miles from me. Wonderful area...
Now, you just know we are all praying for you. You have to get well enough for another Hav Lucile...or maybe that Shih Tzu...who knows...Hugs and Love and Hugs and Prayers...


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Lucille, I will be thinking of you. I hope the stint works, and NO complications this time.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Agreed all day next Thursday, that is a week from today the 21st. Prayers for Lucile...good idea Kathie.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Bet Lucile is on the road with the grandchildren, I wish I could have met her in Dahlonega, but I think this might be a close family time for her. I requested prayers from our church group for her..and I know she is getting many prayers from this group on next Thursday..I surely hope a good result this time...


----------



## Becky Chittenden (Feb 4, 2009)

I've been wondering about you. We've had some internet problems (happens in the summer) and haven't been on for a while. I had a co-worker with a similar problem and procedure and the stint did the job.. He feels and looks great and that was less than 6 months ago. I will pray that you get the "fix" you need and come through with flying colors. Thursday I'll be at the Havanese national and will ask all I'm comfortable asking to also include you in their prayers.


----------



## Pattie (Jun 25, 2008)

Lucille, 

I am praying for your quick and thorough recovery after surgery. Meanwhile, I imagine that you are having a wonderful time with your family, especially with your grandchildren! Hugs to everyone.


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Thnaks everyone for the prayers and support. The roadtrip was a bust. We got to Dalongha but I was confined to the hotel room. DH took the two GC to a few sights and we got up early Sat morning and he was determined to get me back home. We got to Nashville and left two GC with DIL, spent the night and left Nashville before 7 am Sunday. Rosie was glad to see me (she had stayed with the DIL). She rode home in my lap. We were at a Cherokee Chiefs house taking the tour. I had been having trouble all along. I walked up to the house and inside and the next thing I know, I am being picked up off the floor. DH had a time getting them not to call 911. I didn't want to go to a hospital in an ambulance way out in the boonies either. I guess the heart just didn't get enough oxygen for the exertion. Anyway I am home and being waited on by DH. We will go to Nashville Thursday and I have the procedure Friday morning sometime. They haven't called yet to tell me what time.

Flynn I had planned to come to Helen after I saw how close we were--maybe next time.

Lucile


----------



## ShirleyH (Sep 13, 2009)

*Powerful Prayers*

Lucille, we will all be praying especially on Friday morning. Hang in there!

ShirleyH


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

I'm with Shirley! I am so sorry you weren't able to enjoy your trip.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Aw, Lucile, I'm so sorry your trip didn't work out. Here's hoping they put everything right on Friday!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Lucile, we'll all be standing right alongside the gurney as they wheel you in for the procedure. Sending prayers and healing vibes to wrap you in.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

If you go to Dahlonega Lucile, you call me I will come over there..easy to do.
You take it easy and you are on our prayer lists...Thursday and Friday should be prayer days!!! Hugs and Love Flynn


----------



## dodrop82 (May 21, 2010)

I'll be praying on Thursday and Friday too!


----------



## jessegirl (May 13, 2011)

Sending prayers.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Lucile, I know having trouble on your trip was very disapointing, also it is somewhat scary being confronted with the proof that you need more surgery. In our minds we can do anything but, often physically we just can't. I personally hate that. The good news is you have had a rest after your first surgery and now the doctors are going to try to do some adjustments. Hopefully this surgery will do the trick and you will recover fully. You are in my prays. Try to keep unbeat and remember we need you. Hugs


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

I am praying for your next trip to be full of energy and good times! I know you are a fighter and will be right back out their soon.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Sorry the trip didn't work out as you had planned, Lucile. I'm praying for you and we will all be praying especially on Thursday and Friday. I guess it is official! You just relax and let them fix you up.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

:bump: Tomorrow and Friday are official "Prayers for Lucile Days"

Just hope you feel yourself being lifted up in prayer, Lucile!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Right on Kathie.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

will be thinking of you Lucille.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Lucile, I have not been able to get you out of my mind. Please tell someone to let us all know how You're doing. When you are better and strong enough if you still want a rescue dog or cat, I will help you. Hugs


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

:grouphugrayers going out for Lucile today...if anyone hears anything, please post...she needs to get well soon and get that rescue dog or cat!! (Lucky dog or cat)....


----------



## Pattie (Jun 25, 2008)

Prayers and positive energy coming your way!


----------



## Honey Poney's (Jun 21, 2007)

I will light a candle here.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Prayers at bedtime and again this morning. Hope you are feeling secure in God's arms today, Lucile!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Thinking of you lucille.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Lucile, you are in my thoughts today and prayers too.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

:grouphug:


----------



## Bramble's Mummy (Mar 4, 2010)

I'm so sorry that you have been having such an awful time. My thoughts and prayers are with you and hoping that you will be back to full health in no time.


----------



## Moe's Gram (Oct 9, 2009)

Just checking in to see if there was any word yet. Thinking of you today Lucile and expecting to hear a good report!


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

Thinking of you today, Lucille.


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Dear Lucile.sending love and best wishes for a speedy recovery from Great Britain!Hope everything has gone very well for you,and that you will soon be able to kick ass!!


----------



## Milo's Mom (Aug 31, 2008)

Thinking of you, Lucille! Hope you're doing well!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Hope you are doing well!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Lucile, here we are again, sending prayers and healing your way, waiting for your return. Hugs!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Lucile, I am thinking of you and hoping you will be posting again soon.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Hope everything went well yesterday and you will be heading home soon!


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Well I don't know how to thank all of you for the prayers and best wishes. The doctors has me so scared before the procedure that I started crying. They kept saying there was a danger of rupturing the vein, etc. But what they ended up doing was injecting dye in from the arm and the groin. Well they didn't meet. The vein is completely collapsed and can't be opened by stent because of the danger of rupture. But, small veins are going around the collapsed one and helping to drain the blood from the upper body. The end result is that the main cardiologist will see about other options. They are all of the opinion that the collapsed vein is not the cause of all my symptoms.

Needless to say, I was way dissapointed that they couldn't put in a stent. I will just have to wait for my cardiologist to call. They did say that I just may have to be treated symptomatically and learn to live with my condition.

We got home late afternoon and I went straight to bed. DH fixed steak, fresh corn from the garden and tomato salad with a lovely red wine. He has really been a trouper through all this. I know he is getting to be a fine cook.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Luciledodd said:


> Well I don't know how to thank all of you for the prayers and best wishes. The doctors has me so scared before the procedure that I started crying. They kept saying there was a danger of rupturing the vein, etc. But what they ended up doing was injecting dye in from the arm and the groin. Well they didn't meet. The vein is completely collapsed and can't be opened by stent because of the danger of rupture. But, small veins are going around the collapsed one and helping to drain the blood from the upper body. The end result is that the main cardiologist will see about other options. They are all of the opinion that the collapsed vein is not the cause of all my symptoms.
> 
> Needless to say, I was way dissapointed that they couldn't put in a stent. I will just have to wait for my cardiologist to call. They did say that I just may have to be treated symptomatically and learn to live with my condition.
> 
> We got home late afternoon and I went straight to bed. DH fixed steak, fresh corn from the garden and tomato salad with a lovely red wine. He has really been a trouper through all this. I know he is getting to be a fine cook.


So good to hear from you Lucile. Your DH sounds like a "keeper"...but just remind him if he gets out of line you will auction him off for a drawing at National next year!!!ound:
You just keep rested and wait for the doctor to let you know how to proceed...meanwhile that wine sounds great!!! Hugs to all


----------



## dodrop82 (May 21, 2010)

****! Sorry the plan didn't work out, Lucile! Well, you may just have to resign yourself to being a lady of leisure, with hubby taking wonderful care of you! You certainly got yourself a good man!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

dodrop82 said:


> ****! Sorry the plan didn't work out, Lucile! Well, you may just have to resign yourself to being a lady of leisure, with hubby taking wonderful care of you! You certainly got yourself a good man!


Yeah we're few and far between. lol Hang tough Lucile, you're in good hands.


----------



## ShirleyH (Sep 13, 2009)

Lucille, we'll just continue to pray that there are other options and feel positively that there will be.

God Bless, Shirley


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Sorry the stent didn't work out for you but hopefully your cardiologist will come up with something even better!

What a DH - sounds like he's taking great care of you. Still praying for a solution!


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Lucile, I am sorry things did not work out as you had hoped. We are all pulling for you and hope your doctors can come up with a solution to help you. I agree with all the others - you've got yourself a great guy there!


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Thanks folks. Dave my Larry grew up the son of a sharecropper, picking cotton for wages at the age of 8 years old. Yeah he is a true *******, talks ugly, drinks beer, and works hard. Yet he has made us a good living, helped rear 4 children and numerous pets. And most importantly he has always been there no matter what. That is what is missing in all the young peoples lives now. A marriage that lasts for the duration and a mate that will always stand beside you (and as I always say, knows how this body got that way). lol Right now he is repotting some of my house plants. I was going to let them die because I didn't feel like going outside and doing the repotting. (no, he wouldn't have done that in the early years.)


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

So great to see you posting. I know you must be disapointed, they will come up with options and if your body is making tiny veins so they can take over the load of the larger one that is a big start. I am so sorry that you were so scared before your procedure, we can not all be tough all the time and it is very scary to put your life in someone else's hands.

As for your DH he knows he has a keeper, I think many people miss out on being with someone that they have years of shared history with. My grandmother use to say that being with my grandfather was like a worn pair of favorite shoes, so comfy. I hope the doctors come up with a plan so you can get around better. Hugs


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Luciledodd said:


> Thanks folks. Dave my Larry grew up the son of a sharecropper, picking cotton for wages at the age of 8 years old. Yeah he is a true *******, talks ugly, drinks beer, and works hard. Yet he has made us a good living, helped rear 4 children and numerous pets. And most importantly he has always been there no matter what. That is what is missing in all the young peoples lives now. A marriage that lasts for the duration and a mate that will always stand beside you (and as I always say, knows how this body got that way). lol Right now he is repotting some of my house plants. I was going to let them die because I didn't feel like going outside and doing the repotting. (no, he wouldn't have done that in the early years.)


All that is great to hear and brought a tear to my eye,but I bet you have been one hell of a wife too! And as you say I think we mellow with age and do more to try and help each other, as we appreciate how lucky we are! All the best Lucile,hope they can sort things out for you.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I'm sorry to hear things didn't work out. I know how disappointed you must be. hang in there and lets hope they come up with something to make you feel better. 

In the meantime, enjoy your husbands pampering!


----------



## Rita Nelson (Jul 13, 2009)

Praying your doctors will come up with another solution to solve your health problem. It's amazing the ability and wisdom God gives physicians these days. You're blessed with a good man, Lucile. God bless you two.


----------



## Becky Chittenden (Feb 4, 2009)

Sorry the easy fix didn't work. I asked several people at the Hav national to pray for you. Hope the dr.'s come up with something soon. In the meanwhile, enjoy the wonderful husband attention (and I'm sure Rosie attention) for now. Becky


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

That is so sweet your DH is taking such good care of you! I certainly pray for you to feel better. I can imagine how restless you'd feel after awhile.

hugs to you!!
Kara


----------



## kimnaz (Feb 15, 2011)

Lucille you have been in my prayers. I had surg. on the 14th and havent been on the forum but your thread was the first one I looked for to see how you were doing. I will continue to keep you in my thoughts and prayers. I am a cardiac nursing supervisor so I understand your stressors. God is the big doctor in control and He knows how all mechanics our bodies work. I will be praying that He leads and guides the hands and minds of all the doctors involved.Be encouraged!!


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Kim thanks for the prayers. I haven't heard from my cardiologist yet. I don't know why my heart is so irregular; but I suspicion that the shortness of breath is caused from my sternum not healing back together. It feels as if something is pushing on my chest all the time especially if I am talking. I do fine as long as I just sit and read. Sure am getting tired of doing nothing though.


----------

